# Apple's Siri



## Banned (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh my goodness Siri just told me the weather for Tuesday in Las Vegas too cool.  And Siri just typed this - way too cool.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Apple releases iOS 6*

Siri isn't as smart as she thinks she is...


----------



## Banned (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Apple releases iOS 6*

Probably not but she still fun to play with.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Apple releases iOS 6*

She annoys me when I try to place a hands-free call in my car.

"Call Mike mobile."
"Did you say call Frank the Plumber?"
"No. Call Mike mobile."
"Did you say call George the Electrician?"
"No! Call! Mike! Mobile!"
"Did you say call Dr. Moses?"
"No. You. Idiot: I said call Mike!"
"I'm sorry you're having trouble."

:hair:


----------



## Banned (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Apple releases iOS 6*



David Baxter said:


> She annoys me when I try to place a hands-free call in my car.
> 
> "Call Mike mobile."
> "Did you say call Frank the Plumber?"
> ...



I read somewhere that she is supposed to be more competent with the upgrade.


----------

